# SERENITY HOSPITAL June '13



## perjury saint (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking at pictures of this sprawling hospital on the south coast cannot truly convey the size of this behemoth! 
Without doubt the biggest place I've visited yet, we were wandering around getting lost for at least 10 hours!!
After setting off at stupid o'clock we arrived before dawn and proceeded with a suitably 'covert' access (they dont take kindly to visitors!) and were soon settled down in one of the wards waiting for the sun to do its thing...
Initially I wasnt overly keen, a bit new and non decayed! But the further we went the better it got... Older, more decayed with masses of bits n pieces left behind, by the time we had finished I was totally exhausted and elated in equal measure!
An ACE day with ACE company namely Alt, Sshhh, Lucky Pants and PROJECT MAYHEM who kindly acted as guide...
Only downer for the day was my besty NK had to pull out at the last minute 
Still, that means I can go back for a revisit!! 

So heres my take on the place...









Some of the newer parts...


















Then some of the interesting stuff started to reveal itself...













Although, some of it seemed to be leaking!!









And into the labs...







 









 



Then lo and behold... OLDNESS!!















 







Well... Ta for lookin! ​


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 22, 2013)

very nice pics! love that last shot


----------



## skankypants (Jun 22, 2013)

Great shots as usual P.S.,looks amazing!...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 22, 2013)

Good ones and crackers, was a top day SHAG!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 22, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Good ones and crackers, was a top day SHAG!



*Proper BOSTIN eh kid!! *


----------



## sonyes (Jun 23, 2013)

Top site, top report and top pics!!!!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 23, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic. Thanks for sharing that one!


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 23, 2013)

good stuff mate liking the lit scanner, revisit ahem


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 23, 2013)

cracking stuff mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 23, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome!
I love the look of this hospital,
Stunning Pics, 
Thanks..


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 23, 2013)

Superb shots mate fantastic in epic proportions this place lovin the light show


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice MRI machine. When I went on one of them I was in France and got the CD of all the images - turned it into an MPEG movie.
Lovely pictures. I like the stairwell a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pen15 (Jun 24, 2013)

Quality set through and through!!!

Love 'em PS


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 24, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> good stuff mate liking the lit scanner, revisit ahem



*If we go back I'll let ya know mush... *


----------



## stuki (Jun 24, 2013)

fantastic pics,staircase is awesome,love the funky light show,gunna have to research this one meself,i feel a weekend splore coming on.lol..


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 24, 2013)

Top report as always many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurataylor93 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow great pics!


----------



## totalgamesroom (Jun 24, 2013)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 24, 2013)

Best best best pics of here so far birthday boy!!!!!!! Bloody ace!!!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 24, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> Best best best pics of here so far birthday boy!!!!!!! Bloody ace!!!



*Thanks besty!!! Need to get you in here.. Got NK written all over it!! *


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> * Got NK written all over it!! *



Christ, did you have to tag the place up when you went in? Jeez. Talk about spoiling it for everyone else.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 25, 2013)

That place is something else!!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 25, 2013)

BOSTIN shots there Mr Saint! Love pic 9! What a fantastic day and place!


----------

